# Isle of Wight



## JP60606 (Dec 3, 2021)

Any recommendations for coffee shops in the IOW? Off there for a few days at the end of the month so looking for some good places to try.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Caffe Isola | Island Roasted







islandroasted.co.uk


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I think the only downside to Caffe Isola is that they wouldn't sell me some of their lovely red cups as souvenirs of my trip .


----------

